# Can I order from you?



## MatthesTX (Aug 8, 2002)

Hello Jon,

I might be getting a 330Ci next spring. For all the time you put into the BMW internet community you deserve the business. Is it possible to order from you even though I live in Texas? What about shipping?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Order from Jon, fly to L.A., drive up to S.B. and drive your new BMW home! By the time you get back to Texas break-in would be over and it's time to have some fun!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

MatthesTX said:


> *Hello Jon,
> 
> I might be getting a 330Ci next spring. For all the time you put into the BMW internet community you deserve the business. Is it possible to order from you even though I live in Texas? What about shipping? *


Dear MatthesTX,

Thanks for the inquiry! Abso-___-lutely you can order your
new coupe from us... By next Spring production should be
totally ramped-up, and 330Ci's should be readily available.

Shipping might negate a lot of the $avings, so I reccommend
the patented "Santa Barbara Delivery"... 

The one bummer with *Texas* is *Taxes* (as in 
_Personal Property Tax_)... No leases for Texas residents
from CA retailers...



"Cash" deals, or conventional "retail finance" deals are
a piece of cake, though.



Let's stay in touch, and I'll take care of you...

Thanks again for writing!!

Best regards,
--Jon


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *Order from Jon, fly to L.A., drive up to S.B. and drive your new BMW home! By the time you get back to Texas break-in would be over and it's time to have some fun! *


I would have a hard time keeping it under 100 on those vast desert highways :angel:

I talked to a guy in Houston who bought an M3 in LA, CA, claimed an average 103 for the trip back :yikes:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *I would have a hard time keeping it under 100 on those vast desert highways :angel: *


The only thing which really kept me in check during my car's break-in period was that I was stuck in LA traffic most of the time! I wouldn't be able to restrain myself on a long trip like that back to Texas.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

MatthesTX said:


> *Hello Jon,
> 
> I might be getting a 330Ci next spring. For all the time you put into the BMW internet community you deserve the business. Is it possible to order from you even though I live in Texas? What about shipping? *


Hey Jon,

I was thinking about asking you the same question. I'm a little closer - Phoenix. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger in the next couple of months. I'll get in touch with you to see what we can do. Thanks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Can I order from you?*



apar328i said:


> *
> 
> Hey Jon,
> 
> I was thinking about asking you the same question. I'm a little closer - Phoenix. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger in the next couple of months. I'll get in touch with you to see what we can do. Thanks. *


You know just where to find me...



I'll be standing by....


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

*What about Oregon Residents?*

John,

Can an Oregon Resident take delivery in Santa Barbara without paying CA sales taxes and drive it back home up North.

Last I checked that is a "no can do" but times may have changed.

Thanks ..... Zappo


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: What about Oregon Residents?*



Zappo said:


> *John,
> 
> Can an Oregon Resident take delivery in Santa Barbara without paying CA sales taxes and drive it back home up North.
> 
> ...


Hey Zappo - thanks for the message.

The way that CA use tax works, if a new vehicle is retailed
in the state, and is "driven" away under it's own power
(in contact with the highway), we have to charge sales tax.
In other words, if it gets shipped aboard a "real" legitimate 
auto transporter (with a Uniform Commercial Code Bill Of Lading),
and is delivered out of state, no use tax is required...

Some dealers will literally drive the cars on a "dealer plate"
over the state line, but that is kinda kinky...

Shipping to Oregon runs in the $800 range...


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

John - Thanks buddy .... That's kind of what I figured. 

First, let me see what the two local Portland dealers (and maybe Eugene) can do about factory ordering a 2003 325Ci in Titanium Silver w/ Black 'ette, Steptronic, Moon Roof, Sport Pack, 3 Series Alarm, Floor Mats, Met Paint and DAG for delivery "whenever."

I suspect it would probably end up a wash on a no trade-in all cash deal when the $800 is figured in, especially on the hot selling Coupes.

Zap


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

John, I bet for you, these threads are better than porn! 

I bet having this new eponymous forum will yield even more customers for you than before. More name recognition, more visible support from this community, etc.

You've made some great decisions, treated customers well, and now you're successfully expanding your business over the whole western US market!

 :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *John, I bet for you, these threads are better than porn!
> 
> *


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> *


:lmao:

Sorry, I just came from the beauty poll post around the corner.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

You aren't allowed to think about that for a long, long time Plaz...

How's the baby??


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> You aren't allowed to think about that for a long, long time Plaz...
> 
> How's the baby?? *


Great! I've added a Whalen shift knob, and have a Conforti CAI on order.

My kid's doing great too! 

She's just about 4 mos. old now. Growing like crazy! I love her more than anything in this world.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *You aren't allowed to think about that for a long, long time Plaz... *


Actually, that's all he can do.... Think. No touchy, no feely. But what he does in the privacy of his own head is his business. :yikes:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

She's a cutey allright :thumbup: 

But no BMW pajamas??????


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *
> My kid's doing great too!
> 
> She's just about 4 mos. old now. Growing like crazy! I love her more than anything in this world. *


Now THAT is one cute kid....

Pressure's on from the wife. Not gonna let her see that one.

Hell, we just got a dog.. WTF ELSE could she want?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *
> 
> Now THAT is one cute kid....
> 
> ...


Thanks! Gorgeous poochie, too!

But watch out... that's kind of how it began with us, about a year and a half ago (it really is just *far* too cute over here sometimes):


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Now you've done it, Plaz... 

Our six month old girl at about two months









And our resident scaredy cat


----------

